# led lighting



## jon604 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm wondering how many people use led lighting for their planted tanks and how much success they have :lol:


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I do. Hamilton LED Strips. I love them. They work great for me for low-light plants (anubias). 

You can check my Vicenza 48G and Vicenza 260LE tank journals if you want to see pics. Links in my signature.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Recently converted all 3 tanks to LED - all low/medium light plants. They grow fine, just a little slower then before, which means less frequent trimming


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

jon604 said:


> I'm wondering how many people use led lighting for their planted tanks and how much success they have :lol:


I use a LED as lighting, my plants continue to still grow and I have less algae issues.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure if you searched for LED lighting in the journals, you'll see tons. I have 3 LED lit tanks and that's only because I have light setups for the other 2 already. Many many members have converted to LED on BCA already.


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

I just piced up a zetlight nanotouch for my 8 gal shrimp tank. have never seen the plants as vivid or as much pearling


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i know that Frank from aQ.LED just brought in a new sample of lights that were supposed to be more for plants than coral. Might want to contact him to see what's available still.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aq-l...tures-might-work-freshwater-35009/index2.html


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I picked up one of the 14" lights from Frank at aQ.LED the other day, just set it up on one of my tanks yesterday. Light looks great 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aq-led-90/selling-sample-led-fixtures-36000/

I think the 24" 0.24w might still be available....


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you guys for the support ~ and Yes I still have the 24" left with me. Looks like not many people like it for the standard tank lol


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

All my tanks are LED. The edge is stock leds, the rest are dyi with smd strip leds


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I use only led lighting

Heres 2 of em


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> I use only led lighting
> 
> Heres 2 of em
> View attachment 14504
> View attachment 14505


Very nice plant growth with LED


----------



## seabass16 (Dec 27, 2010)

I use the marine land double bright and works great for my tank. My one and only issue is I placed it on a bowfront and the "bow" gets little light so plants do grow far slower there but java moss or other low light plants should be fine.

Good Luck!!


----------

